# How...your looks/car affect your tips...



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

If your better looking than average and the same applies to your car, do you get better tips than below average on both counts? Or does it simply depend upon conversation, experience and/or route knowledge.....

Or do some people have it pre-determined that they are going to tip regardless, unless they have a horrible experience. 

I've noticed I've been getting tip a little below 50% of my last hundred rides. It makes the world of difference when the average tip is between $5-$10. 

I find that most people that tip work in the service industry or are older adults. But, more often than not the people that I think arent going to wind up doing it which, shocks me even more. Ex. Pretty, rich, young surbaban girl goes 10 minutes then drops a couple dollars in my cup holder then surprised to see its a $20 and a couple 1's. Not trying to brag but, I'm just curious. 

Any comments or suggestions...


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

It depends on the customer. 95% of uber's customers assume they either (a) aren't supposed to tip (b) tip is included in the price.

The remaining 5% remember when they used to take taxis and tipped them. They have enough common sense to know they should also tip their uber drivers.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't think your car can increase your tip but a sloppy or dirty car may decrease it. I think most tippers are predisposed to do so and other factors play into the amount of the tip, not whether the do.

I find bartenders tip better than waiters. "Escorts" tip better than other service workers. College students, regardless of occupation, rarely tip.

Professional business people tip on the Lyft app but not very often if they're on Uber.

And when you pick up at casinos, losers tip better than winners. I had one guy talking about how he lost $4000 at the casino. His friend was drunk and falling asleep while we had a good conversation. At the end of the ride, he just reached in his wallet, grabbed all the cash in there, and handed it to me, saying it was better than giving it to the casino. And I've had people bragging about how much they won and not tipping a dime.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

I get lots of tips and this is what I look like. Go figure.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

A tipper will tip no matter what. An one that dont tip will not tip is just how it is


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I wouldn't say that I'm the greatest looking guy, but about 50% of my riders compliment my looks, and 90% of my riders tip ($10 average).
Not trying to brag but, I'm just curious.

Any comments or suggestions...

[DISCLAIMER: THE PRECEDING WAS A JOKE]


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I got zillions of compliments on how clean my Malibu always looked. Few of those people tipped.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

seriously

some=no tip
some=workable <---------------- this is the important category of tipper
some=predetermined tip

a pro ride, some enjoyable conversation always helps
a good tip cup helps
convo - build a rapport, and stick to what you are naturally good at connecting with the pax. (are you both bros?, are you both geeks?, are you a cute girl?, if you give the pax a form of 'dap' will it boost his ego?, etc...)

in general every pax likes to speak about what they like. Often it will be their destination or their career, where they're from, etc...

If you really want to go crazy, certain convo can 'trigger' tipping. It's kind of a natural thing if you are in tune to the whole thing.

let me see if I can upload a picture









tip cup is loud enough to get the point across without making a hard sell, subtle enough that the passenger will not go on 'defense'. 
It's a bit 'fake' or 'arranged' looking' but so are laugh tracks


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I put tip sign for two weeks.. Tips did increase but ratings took a dive.. I took the sign off and I'm back to original rating.. 3% riders tip without sign... With sign, that increased to 10%.. Go figure.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I wouldn't say that I'm the greatest looking guy, but about 50% of my riders compliment my looks, and 90% of my riders tip ($10 average).
> Not trying to brag but, I'm just curious.
> 
> Any comments or suggestions...


Your a real tool


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Ubertimes said:


> Your a real tool


it was a joke
read the first post where the guy claims 50% of his rides tip at an average of $5-10, and goes on to talk about young ladies tipping him 20s on short trips.

Sorry if you don't like my sense of humor. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> I put tip sign for two weeks.. Tips did increase but ratings took a dive.. I took the sign off and I'm back to original rating.. 3% riders tip without sign... With sign, that increased to 10%.. Go figure.


I wasn't nearly as lucky, put a sign up and ratings took a dive, didn't get a dime extra for my troubles. Tips are far and few between, perhaps 3-4% Uber riders, maybe 10% on Lyft.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

The tip cup does pretty good with slightly increasing tips as well. Nothing crazy, a full day of work where I got $20 in tips is really good day for Uber. Some days I don't get a single tip. 

I'll have to make a tip cup again, was dealing with customer support for the past week and spent my tip cup.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> The tip cup does pretty good with slightly increasing tips as well. Nothing crazy, a full day of work where I got $20 in tips is really good day for Uber. Some days I don't get a single tip.
> 
> I'll have to make a tip cup again, was dealing with customer support for the past week and spent my tip cup.


I'll have to try it. I've been leaving a couple of dollars sticking out of the cup holder but that doesn't seem to be working, probably hard for them to see and perhaps a tad bit too subtle.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Is there any song that can turn on "tip giving receptors"? I'll put that song in a loop.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JDubb said:


> If your better looking than average and the same applies to your car, do you get better tips than below average on both counts? Or does it simply depend upon conversation, experience and/or route knowledge.....
> 
> Or do some people have it pre-determined that they are going to tip regardless, unless they have a horrible experience.
> 
> ...


It's more the customer. If your pax is in the service industry, ie bartender, wait staff, valet, stripper or concierge, you'll most likely get a good tip. Ethnicity also plays a major role with tipping. And perhaps the most important factor in receiving a good tip, KNOW YOUR CITY.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Tips are hit and miss in my area. Mostly miss. I like when pax says "I'd tip you but all I have is a $20" you should see their faces when I tell them I can make change. Now they have to tip. I always make sure to carry lots of fives and ones on me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> seriously
> 
> some=no tip
> some=workable <---------------- this is the important category of tipper
> ...


Oh nooooo.

I never leave more than 4 or 5 ones in console.

Don't want to tempt riders.

Or get beggars at the road side too excited.

They have photo vision. They could tell you in an instant the exact amount in your cup.

They get cigarettes or $1.00 on my route.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Is there any song that can turn on "tip giving receptors"? I'll put that song in a loop.


Subliminal.
Buy subliminal music C.d's.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

When they ask how you like uber just tell them its helping with your chemo, or better yet your kid's chemo treatment but unfortunately you are a little short thos week and shes going to miss her treatment.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Subliminal.
> Buy subliminal music C.d's.


Okay thanks... Will look for them. BTW, I wonder certain genre of music triggers tip receptors. Rap would definitely be no no. Jazz maybe. Or maybe some ethnic tear jerker songs. May not understand the words but melody might do the trick. How about some devotional songs? Will keep trying!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I drive a super clean, shiny black audi a4 S-line... The interior is spotless, too

I am super friendly, witty and fun... I've been told i'm well above average on looks for a man my age.

I get maybe 5-8% of my pax tipping... 

So, in answer to the OP... no. Your looks and car have nothing to do with your tips... In my opinion.


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

I was simply stating that the preconceive notion is that rich girls that come from money tend not to tip. I never said anything about my looks/car. I was just wondering if this made a difference and any other person's business.


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

I could look like sideshow Bob. I use the same theory in the cupholder.


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

Adults my age(20-25), tend to not even look at their purses/ wallets. That's why I was surprised when a girl who I would normally stereotype did the complete opposite of what I expected. I was just curious of other members take or suggestions on such a topic.


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

When I first started driving about two months ago, my tips equated to about one to every 15 rides. Nowadays, along with the cupholder, I see a dramatic increase in the amount of tips I receive. Quite possibly, it could just be the riders perception of how it actually is as a driver nowadays *end rant* - thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Most tips I receive are disctreetly placed on my center console. Several times I've had to holler thank you to the exiting passenger, when I finally noticed their kind offering. Usually, I stash the tips inside the console. Once I couldn't be bothered to open it so I just dropped the bills in one of the cup holders in front of the console. Yep, best tip day evah! Lots of 1's, a few 5's and one 20! Suffice to say each day now begins with a few bills in that cup holder! Some pax add to it, some hand it to me, most just don't tip. I realize it's not profound or anything. But man, I really love receiving tips!


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> Tips are hit and miss in my area. Mostly miss. I like when pax says "I'd tip you but all I have is a $20" you should see their faces when I tell them I can make change. Now they have to tip. I always make sure to carry lots of fives and ones on me.


It's even better when they tell they have no cash and only use credit, and I tell them I have square❤


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'll have to try it. I've been leaving a couple of dollars sticking out of the cup holder but that doesn't seem to be working, probably hard for them to see and perhaps a tad bit too subtle.


Go for it.

The picture on page 1 in this thread that I uploaded is what I actually use.

1. buy a big gulp (or comparable large plastic drink cup) drink it and wash it out. (you want it tall and wide aka 'prominent')
2. put something in the bottom of the cup (newspaper, old paper towels, junk mail, folded cardboard) because dollars are smaller than a big gulp.
3. fold a few dollars in half and put them in the cup (cover the cardboard or whatever)
4. fold a few crisp singles lengthwise and slide them in so they extend just above the rim
5. consider finishing off with a prominent '5' and even a discreet '10' to 'subliminally'  suggest to Pax that other Pax are indeed tipping 5ers or even 10s

Obviously if you drive rough neighborhoods it's a bad idea.
Great idea if you do airport trips and longer trips on occasion.

can tuck under seat/ in console/ or throw a hat over top of it if your gut says the 7-11 or whatever is sketch.

Pax will shove a tip in the cup , or hand you the tip. Soon it will be stuffed with money and look natural. Eventually you will want to clean it up a bit. (you can remove the cardboard filler, and just shove some 1's down there, but you can also use it for lunch coffee etc... etc...)

**Made one today because I participated in this thread with you guys. /
Results= $7 tips (2/12 pax tipped)($5.97 trip tipped $2 , and a $7.52 trip tipped $5) for a 5hr 32mins shift with 12 trips. Like I said, nothing miraculous but not bad for a night where I did all short trips. $80 day with a $5 cancel fee = $75 in trips $7 in tips = 9.3%

did the cup make any difference? = INCONCLUSIVE
I think it helped tonight because the milf I drove home latenight from a nice bar, was having fun playing with the radio, and kind of did a 'spur of the moment' tip by shoving a 5 in the cup as we reached the destination. Had the cup not been there, she may not have done that.

tomorrow i'm gonna aim to break the $20 barrier ; )


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I wouldn't say that I'm the greatest looking guy, but about 50% of my riders compliment my looks, and 90% of my riders tip ($10 average).
> Not trying to brag but, I'm just curious.
> 
> Any comments or suggestions...


This my friend is hard to believe. If you polled those on this forum I'd guess 10% of riders tip probably averaging $5. 90% is insane. Do all Maryland drivers get this many tips?


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

yea I keep my car spotless and am often complimented and how roomy or spacious it is. (2013 Taurus) I would also consider myself fairly attractive and the only people to ever tip are those who depend on tips for a living, which is about 5% of the riders I happen to pick up.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Car clean and big/comfortable, no problems with navigation/driving style. No tips.
The only exception are out of town travellers on airport runs. They tip sometimes.
I'm not a talking type though - if pax start the convo I'll keep up, but in general 'm happier with a quiet ride.
So conversation/looks might be a key factor from my perspective.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JDubb said:


> If your better looking than average and the same applies to your car, do you get better tips than below average on both counts? Or does it simply depend upon conversation, experience and/or route knowledge.....
> 
> Or do some people have it pre-determined that they are going to tip regardless, unless they have a horrible experience.
> 
> ...


I don't think looks has anything to do with it. I've got a friend that isn't good looking at all, and does quite well. 
I think if your personable, got a good personality, cheerful, etc., do your job well, your car is clean and you have good personal hygiene, that's about all that is required. This idea that you have to be handsome or pretty is nonsense.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

I always get tipped after opening the door at the end. The key is to own a Delorean


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Okay thanks... Will look for them. BTW, I wonder certain genre of music triggers tip receptors. Rap would definitely be no no. Jazz maybe. Or maybe some ethnic tear jerker songs. May not understand the words but melody might do the trick. How about some devotional songs? Will keep trying!


Metallica has earned a couple hundred bucks.

...but I driver odd hours in an odder market


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Nicer looks and a nicer car might induce a few pax to show a bit more generosity, but it's usually not a deal maker / breaker. A tipping type of pax will always reward great, friendly service even if you're sinfully ugly and you drive an economy car. El stingo pax won't tip even if you drive a Benz and you look like a Chippendale / Playboy model.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

It's a fact of life that humanity will always be shallow as ****. Good looking faces will yield more tips, higher ratings, and less cancellations. That's just how it is. Anybody who differs are just stupid ******s that aren't worth arguing with.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's more the customer. If your pax is in the service industry, ie bartender, wait staff, valet, stripper or concierge, you'll most likely get a good tip. Ethnicity also plays a major role with tipping. And perhaps the most important factor in receiving a good tip, KNOW YOUR CITY.


I live in Denver (very white city) and I'd say every other weekend I get tipped. My best tips have actually came from black men of various backgrounds. I also heard from a passenger that the lyft system can be flaking with tips and told me to suggest cash tips to passengers. Like last weekend I didn't get any tips, even though a passeenger showed me the screen. Overall Denver is a horrible tip city, even service industry people complain .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

For me I always see bar attendants and waiters tip more. Or when I have great convos and entertain them with him or I see $5 or more.


----------



## cooberpedy15 (Oct 5, 2015)

very few riders tip ...almost no one


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> A tipper will tip no matter what. An one that dont tip will not tip is just how it is


Even I get bad haircut I tip.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Where I drive I get tips primarily from 2 groups. Bar and restaurant workers and Yankees. It pains me that Yankees tip so well.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

The solution here is to add tips to the app (10-15-20 percent options). Most people do not carry cash. I would agree that tipping is about 5% of my total fares and usually happens 1 out of 15-20 rides. Sometimes $1, $5 is most common, sometimes $20. If they add it to the app, the downside is it gets reported to our friends at the IRS because it will show up on your 1099 as tip income

I agree any attempt to solicit a tip using a cup or jar or even begging for one will hurt your ratings.

I am just amazed when I did airport runs last year the number of people I helped with their luggage and ZERO TIPS.

Here are some professional signs you can put on the seatbacks but again I think it might be a bit too much. I certainly don't want to be staring at these signs on a 20-30 minute ride.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Uber-Lyft-T...ash=item41ae2ed0d7:g:i-oAAOSw3YNXbxzO&vxp=mtr


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> Where I drive I get tips primarily from 2 groups. Bar and restaurant workers and Yankees. It pains me that Yankees tip so well.


Too funny! You need to get over the war of Northern Aggression 
As long as they are just visiting they are fine. (I'm from NY and that's what my native NC friends tell me, maybe they are hoping I'll go back!)


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Is there any song that can turn on "tip giving receptors"? I'll put that song in a loop.


Put this as the 1st song on your playlist then ask the passenger if they have a music preference


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Djc said:


> Put this as the 1st song on your playlist then ask the passenger if they have a music preference


That's a different kinda tip.. I am looking to get a tip not the other way round! Lol.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Djc said:


> Put this as the 1st song on your playlist then ask the passenger if they have a music preference


Wow, had me rolling. That might increase "tips" but I can only imagine what effect it would have on my ratings when "Brad" and "Susie Q." take a select ride to their Saturday dinner.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Why people want to work for tips?  We want higher rates, **** tips.


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

You start asking for tips no matter how subtle it seems like you are being needy which is major turnoff for most people.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I wouldn't say that I'm the greatest looking guy, but about 50% of my riders compliment my looks, and 90% of my riders tip ($10 average).
> Not trying to brag but, I'm just curious.
> 
> Any comments or suggestions...


I find that difficult to believe


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Ubertimes said:


> It's even better when they tell they have no cash and only use credit, and I tell them I have square❤


When I do that, they don't say another word.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rat said:


> When I do that, they don't say another word.


Yep, I've had a reader for a year. Only about 10% tip at that point using the reader, and they are clearly those who really thought the tip was included and are upset to find out it wasn't being added. Quite a few tell me they plan on carrying cash from now on so they can tip drivers without card readers.

The other 90% just shut up and can't wait to get out of the car. They obviously never planned on tipping and were just making excuses.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

UbieWarrior said:


> You start asking for tips no matter how subtle it seems like you are being needy which is major turnoff for most people.


We are needy. We work for peanuts.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Ubersucksgas said:


> Why people want to work for tips? We want higher rates, &%[email protected]!* tips.


Same reason You should drive a cab for higher rates, 
Uber is for tight wads and cheapos


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

In San Francisco, I tried TripCam. A tablet and mount in the back seat, with headlines from the NY Times, Weather, Games, and some shitty local events. I could even try to sell ads for $1 a day. The device has a card reader and literally flashes a box throughout the ride asking if passengers would like to tip their driver. It costs $20 a month to subscribe and after two months, I cancelled the service as I was losing money. I am not the proud owner a small LG tablet.

Although when I first started driving a year ago I did go out of my way to provide exceptional service, today after over 4,000 rides delivered I never open doors, help with luggage or provide water and candy. If they ask to use my iPhone charger, I tell 'em I need it to keep my phone charged. I used to think this higher level of service would merit a tip. I found out quickly it makes no difference. People who would never stiff a cabbie or a waitress think it is perfectly OK to not tip the Uber driver.

I am a native San Franciscan. I know my city like the back of my hand. I give visitors tips on places locals go. I maintain conversations with the ones who want to chat. They still won't tip.

I have some $1's and $5's stuffed in the visor, clearly visible. No doubt they all see it, but still no tip. 

1 in 20 will offer a tip. I reserve 5 stars ratings for those passengers who tip. No tip passengers start at 4 and go down from there. Not being ready is -1, slamming the door on exit is another -1, no destination entered or *****ing about the time a POOL trip is taking is another -1. I will not go lower than a 2-star rating unless they are particularly obnoxious. 

The only thing that will get Uber riders to tip is EDUCATION. For three years or longer, they have been told it is not necessary to tip. They are still being told it is not necessary to tip, but now Uber has added that it is permissible to tip and the driver won't be punished for accepting. But it is still not necessary to tip, so in effect DO NOT TIP THE DRIVER per Travis Kalanick.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've started bringing up ratings. I'll be like...did you by chance notice my driver rating? They'll usually say no but let me look. Oh it's a 4.9. What's mine??

Then I'll look and it will be like a 4.76. They'll say why is it so low? I 'll be like, well drivers rate pax low for a variety of reasons. Usually it's because they didn't receive a tip. They'll be like OMG!! really? Yeah but it could be other reasons as well, like making them wait or dropping the pin in the wrong location, will surely get you a bad rating. I then tell them if there rating gets to low they'll have a hard time getting a ride, or may risk deactivation. I say, this is how we drivers gauge what kind of pax we're picking up. Lol

This is so much fun Effing with these morons. I've increased my tips with this little bit of training so hopefully they will retain this knowledge for the next driver they have.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> We are needy. We work for peanuts.


Hungry not desperate.

There's a difference.

You'll catch a few peanuts with the needy vibe, but probably more would admire a hustler spirit imho.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Damn, 50%? I'm around 3% but I deal almost exclusively with college students. Out of non-college students it's around 25%. Most are either misinformed or stick their fingers in their ears and sing Lala Lala Lala when they hear otherwise about a tipping -- that's my assumption


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I wouldn't say that I'm the greatest looking guy, but about 50% of my riders compliment my looks, and 90% of my riders tip ($10 average).
> Not trying to brag but, I'm just curious.
> 
> Any comments or suggestions...


90% likelihood this is bullshit


----------



## Tito442 (Jul 16, 2016)

It sounds like my tips are slightly above the average in Cleveland. They are skyrocketing from almost nothing, to something quite significant within the last 2-3 weeks. I estimate a tip from 1 in 3 drivers (sometimes better). The very very worst I experience would be 1 in 5 but that's rare. Last Saturday I drove 6 trips and collected more tips than fare. I would say since implementing a small sign that says , "tips are greatly appreciated but not required. Far does not include tip" has helped a lot. That with a tip jar visible with some bait ones and 5s. I also provide starburst and gum. I used to think its not worth buying these things, but one $5 tip pays for 2 giant bags of starbursts and I think providing anything like this makes the customer more likely to tip. I probably make $100 in tips before I buy more starbursts. I also engage the passengers in conversation, if they seem to want it, and my car is a bit newer and very clean. But the tips started with the small sign, starbursts, and a tip jar, the clean car mattered very little for tips although I would still keep it clean. It's normal now for me to make $100 in fares and 20-50 in tips. I'd say I average $35 in tips while making $100 in fare. That's huge!


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

Oooo


JDubb said:


> If your better looking than average and the same applies to your car, do you get better tips than below average on both counts? Or does it simply depend upon conversation, experience and/or route knowledge.....
> 
> Or do some people have it pre-determined that they are going to tip regardless, unless they have a horrible experience.
> 
> ...


ooooo
That's never good bubba....wondering how you can get more than 50% of your riders to tip you is not only greedy but cold and narcissistic of you to come here and show off your greatness.
Let me tell you something my friend. Less than 10% of my riders tip me - it has nothing to do with the conversation nothing to do with the way my car looks, and I think I speak for the better part of all of the readers on the storeroom.
I am a 53-year-old cougar, I am an excellent conversationalist, dress nice, smell nice, I've been in customer service for the better part of my life successfully, I have two cars in my fleet - both older than 10 years old, both in immaculate condition - are they new? I've asked pax- do you think my car is a POS? - "No"--/. So for you to come here & ask a
- let me just say you should delete the whole thread. Your kind of a dick.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

You guys get tips?


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'll never for the life of me figure out tippers, and non tippers. Example.. I got a RiReq from a dude a couple of weeks ago. Picked him up at his lavish lake site stone and brick home complete w/ private docks in back, circular cobble stone driveway, manicured lawn and yard, yada yada.. destination- airport to fly out to LA to have 4th of July w/ daughter and her "director" husband. You get the idea. Anyway, I gave him a safe comfy friendly ride in my clean late model Civic. Jump out and take care of his 2 large bags.. etc for him. He then gets out of the car, barely say "thanks" and walks away w/out so much as tipping a penny. HOWEVER.. on the flip side of that coin I'll frequently have riders who literally look like they'd have trouble scraping up enough change to by a Big Mac that'll tip 3 to 5 bucks in some cases. Go figure!!


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> A tipper will tip no matter what. An one that dont tip will not tip is just how it is


I believe this to be true.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I drive a super clean, shiny black audi a4 S-line... The interior is spotless, too
> 
> I am super friendly, witty and fun... I've been told i'm well above average on looks for a man my age.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

I've only been tipped by either out-of-towners and/or older, sympathetic riders. Other than a really friendly, biker-looking dude, not ONE bartender, server or any other rider from the food and hospitality industry has done so.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

2 tips in about 5 months.


----------



## Sandshark (Mar 23, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I put tip sign for two weeks.. Tips did increase but ratings took a dive.. I took the sign off and I'm back to original rating.. 3% riders tip without sign... With sign, that increased to 10%.. Go figure.


Thanks. I was thinking about doing this, but now I don't think I will.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Sandshark said:


> Thanks. I was thinking about doing this, but now I don't think I will.


Once you have 500+ ratings, few bad ratings will drop the score by .0X or so. At that point you can afford some lie ratings. I'm about to put the sign now..


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

You can bet on it. I'm professional on every ride. Some tip, some don't. 

Imagine a guy picking you up with dirty windows and some dirt on the seat. He's got holes in his jeans and a stain on his shirt. I would assume he doesn't take his job seriously, so I will not tip him. Not only has he missed good hygiene, but he didn't even wipe his seats for what could have been a greater mess. This person is bound to quit anyway.

Now imagine a clean car, well dressed driver. I may not talk but I would see they take their job serious. Even in black jeans and a dark t shirt, they put in some effort to look ok. I want to help this person by tipping and to encourage them to continue. 

It is understandable when your funds are low, but some drivers need to put in a greater effort. Even if your bumper is hanging off, I will 5* and tip as long as the inside is clean, and you look clean. Accidents happen.


----------



## Sandshark (Mar 23, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Once you have 500+ ratings, few bad ratings will drop the score by .0X or so. At that point you can afford some lie ratings. I'm about to put the sign now..


I'm also thinking I can put up a sign with wording that is less likely to iritate anyone. Something like "Tipping is greatly appreciated, but not necessary."


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 16, 2016)

In my experience, pretty much no one in Toronto tips ever, aside from very rare instances. I'd say the tip rate here is around 1/100 or 1%. I've found almost no consistency with tippers. Though I encountered an American visitor once and he tipped me on a ride that would have otherwise paid me about $3.91 (I like American riders, they always have interesting stories). I'm suspecting that it's a combination of Uber's bullshit and Torontonians being cheap-asses.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I wonder if your car is a nice, new, luxury, high end model with high end options that would influence people *NOT *to tip.

I could easily see someone justify not tipping because of the nice car.

"This guy / gal doesn't need a tip, look how nice this car is!"


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> When they ask how you like uber just tell them its helping with your chemo, or better yet your kid's chemo treatment but unfortunately you are a little short thos week and shes going to miss her treatment.


Shoot go all out and tell them your driving to pay for a headstone to mark you wife/kid/husband grave


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I can tell you one thing that works for tips and that is that your pax has to find you relatable. Your number 1 thing that will get you tips is finding common ground with your passengers. If you grew up in the same area, like the same things or frequent the same places. If they can relate to you, you will most likely get tipped. I've had several people hand me $20 because we got along great. On one instance I had to kick one of the passengers out because they wanted 5 people in my car, still got tipped. Told another guy he can't vape, still got a tip. A polite yet firm "no" establishes some foundation of respect for you and your car. 

Airport pickups and drop offs are more likely to tip. I would say it's a 40/60 split with 40% that tip you.

Lastly, new riders that don't know any better, they usually ask how they can tip. I explain to them that tipping is not an option on uber app. At which point they hand me some cash without me asking for it.

Personally I don't have the gall to solicit for tips whether it's in the form of a tip jar or asking directly. I know some can and do but I can't.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> I wonder if your car is a nice, new, luxury, high end model with high end options that would influence people *NOT *to tip.
> 
> I could easily see someone justify not tipping because of the nice car.
> 
> "This guy / gal doesn't need a tip, look how nice this car is!"


I drove people around in my bosses brand new escalde during our last winter storm in dc when the whole city was shut down. The car was 2015 with heated seats, satellite tv...the works. Still only a handful of people tipped me and some even gave me less then 5 stars, some people you just can't please.

Still made a killing that weekend because a lot of pax requested me to pick them up outside of the uber app. As in they were going some place and knew they weren't likely to get an uber or taxi back.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

JDubb said:


> If your better looking than average and the same applies to your car, do you get better tips than below average on both counts? Or does it simply depend upon conversation, experience and/or route knowledge.....
> 
> Or do some people have it pre-determined that they are going to tip regardless, unless they have a horrible experience.
> 
> ...


I get great comments about the look of my interior, even from kids as young as 6. My car has had such comments as "it looks great, better than my (insert same type of vehicle)", "looks luxurious", "looks classy", "love the interior colors", etc etc. I have not received any tips based on my car that I know as I don't get tipped often. I would say once a month, maybe twice, since starting in November 2015. Only time I received a tip based on something I actually did was I mentioned I was about to get gas when her ping came in and I saw she was at a local market. I loaded and unloaded her groceries at teh store and then her home. She tipped $20 for this. Other tips just seemed as what they were, pleasantries.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

UberDriver72 said:


> Unbelievable.


Yes, I know... Can we just get over it?

I drive an audi... I'm sorry.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Yes, I know... Can we just get over it?
> 
> I drive an audi... I'm sorry.


No...you got me all wrong. On the contrary...they should tip for getting a ride in such a nice car. I used to drive private town cars for an upscale limousine company back in the '90's. They were always immaculate and also got tipped for just that reason, as well as for great service.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

UberDriver72 said:


> No...you got me all wrong. On the contrary...they should tip for getting a ride in such a nice car. I used to drive private town cars for an upscale limousine company back in the '90's. They were always immaculate and also got tipped for just that reason, as well as for great service.


Ah, my bad... Most people on here give me shiz for using my car for lyft and uber.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Ah, my bad... Most people on here give me shiz for using my car for lyft and uber.


Hey man...if I had a spotless Audi, I would also expect tips. Nice car, nice ride, professional, courteous service...it is what it is. It's to be expected.


----------



## Calvin Frit (Mar 11, 2016)

The important thing is that the car looks and smells good in the inside, and get to your destination safely


----------



## wpguy1967 (Jul 15, 2016)

How your car looks and how you look is a reflection on yourself. Any tips gained would be a nice side benefit.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I got zillions of compliments on how clean my Malibu always looked. Few of those people tipped.


The compliments, especially when they are very strongly worded, are the tips usually


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

JDubb said:


> If your better looking than average and the same applies to your car, do you get better tips than below average on both counts? Or does it simply depend upon conversation, experience and/or route knowledge.....
> 
> Or do some people have it pre-determined that they are going to tip regardless, unless they have a horrible experience.
> 
> ...


This is atectodal, but I have used 4 different cars, all Mazda's, over 20 months and 4,200 trips. The order in which each car has earned the most tips goes like this: 2016 CX-9 > 2016 Mazda6 > 2014 CX-5 > 2005 Mazda6. I've told other driver friends this over time. For whatever reason, the nicer car I drive the better tips I make. Can't tell you why, just seems to work that way.


----------



## Barbj379 (Jan 13, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I drive a super clean, shiny black audi a4 S-line... The interior is spotless, too
> 
> I am super friendly, witty and fun... I've been told i'm well above average on looks for a man my age.
> 
> ...


You drive for Lyft and get tipped at the same rate I do with rideshare apps that don't have a tipping feature. It could be the individual pax behavior is affected by the presence of a tipping sign.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Barbj379 said:


> You drive for Lyft and get tipped at the same rate I do with rideshare apps that don't have a tipping feature. It could be the individual pax behavior is affected by the presence of a tipping sign.


I drive for both Lyft and Uber...

I find that tipping does not change on either platform... Still the same 5-8%

I have no signs regarding tipping, i do sometimes offer mini bottled water and phone chargers to my riders going more than 5 minutes.

I yes sir/yes ma'am my pax even if they are younger.

I feel I provide better than average service in my car.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> This is atectodal, but I have used 4 different cars, all Mazda's, over 20 months and 4,200 trips. The order in which each car has earned the most tips goes like this: 2016 CX-9 > 2016 Mazda6 > 2014 CX-5 > 2005 Mazda6. I've told other driver friends this over time. For whatever reason, the nicer car I drive the better tips I make. Can't tell you why, just seems to work that way.


No wonder I rarely get tips; my ride is 2001 van with 200k+ miles!


----------



## SurgeMaker (May 9, 2016)

No tip cup. 2014 accord touring hybrid with factory option body kit. More then 50% of pax complement on how clean cool this car is. and good it smells. They go nuts when they see the blind spot camera monitor show up on the nav screen. I'm average looking. I used to have water tissues in the car. After 120 trips I got a total of 5 tips the best one was $5 from a bartender. Most pax where college students with surge of 2.5 to 4.9


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Tito442 said:


> It sounds like my tips are slightly above the average in Cleveland. They are skyrocketing from almost nothing, to something quite significant within the last 2-3 weeks. I estimate a tip from 1 in 3 drivers (sometimes better). The very very worst I experience would be 1 in 5 but that's rare. Last Saturday I drove 6 trips and collected more tips than fare. I would say since implementing a small sign that says , "tips are greatly appreciated but not required. Far does not include tip" has helped a lot. That with a tip jar visible with some bait ones and 5s. I also provide starburst and gum. I used to think its not worth buying these things, but one $5 tip pays for 2 giant bags of starbursts and I think providing anything like this makes the customer more likely to tip. I probably make $100 in tips before I buy more starbursts. I also engage the passengers in conversation, if they seem to want it, and my car is a bit newer and very clean. But the tips started with the small sign, starbursts, and a tip jar, the clean car mattered very little for tips although I would still keep it clean. It's normal now for me to make $100 in fares and 20-50 in tips. I'd say I average $35 in tips while making $100 in fare. That's huge!


You are a legend in your own mind, LMAO


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Force of Nature said:


> In my experience, pretty much no one in Toronto tips ever, aside from very rare instances. I'd say the tip rate here is around 1/100 or 1%. I've found almost no consistency with tippers. Though I encountered an American visitor once and he tipped me on a ride that would have otherwise paid me about $3.91 (I like American riders, they always have interesting stories). I'm suspecting that it's a combination of Uber's bullshit and Torontonians being cheap-asses.


Canadians are known for being on the cheap side. When I was in college I used to waitress in Fort Lauderdale and the Canadians were the cheapest ever. Their tips range from zero to like $.25. Oh, but They are great people.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Canadians are known for being on the cheap side. When I was in college I used to waitress in Fort Lauderdale and the Canadians were the cheapest ever. Their tips range from zero to like $.25. , their tips range from zero to like $.25. Oh, but They are great people.


Is that why folks from Indian subcontinent, having been colonized by Brits as well, rarely tip? Hmm.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

lets face most 97.3 % of Uber riders are cheap despicable ****s to say the least


----------



## Jamie Beecher (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing these tips.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> A tipper will tip no matter what. An one that dont tip will not tip is just how it is


This is pretty right on. I get my car cleaned inside and out every week, and I get a lot of compliments on it, and it doesn't matter one bit about tipping.

Or maybe it does. About 5% of my passengers tip. Perhaps it would be 4% with a dirtier or older car. Who's to know?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> This is pretty right on. I get my car cleaned inside and out every week, and I get a lot of compliments on it, and it doesn't matter one bit about tipping.
> 
> Or maybe it does. About 5% of my passengers tip. Perhaps it would be 4% with a dirtier or older car. Who's to know?


2001 model car with 200+k miles bring 3% tip for me. So pretty much that proves car looks don't matter at least in Madison.


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

I drive in Sarasota. Have been using a tip jar. On an 8 or 10 hour shift I usually get around 20 bucks on average. Pretty much pays for the gas for the day. I would say maybe 15-20% of the people tip. I have noticed that the more money I have in the tip jar, the more people tip. 
By far the worst tippers are the residents that I pick up or drop off in the affluent beach front areas. They often make you wait before they get in and rarely give you a tip. Tourists are better. Service employees are often very generous. Some people still think they are tipping on Uber X and XL automatically. Had a group the other night after the bars closed ask me to go through Taco Bell drive thru. I told them I do not get paid waiting in line at a drive thru and they said they would take care of me. Of course they stiffed me when the trip ended. Next time it will be money up front. 
I did drive the head of IMG corporation last weekend who was here on vacation with his son after picking them up at the Ritz Carlton. We were talking about his company just buying UFC fighting. He gave me a $100 tip after several stops.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

sarasota ron said:


> I did drive the head of IMG corporation last weekend who was here on vacaRitz Carlton. We were talking about his company just buying UFC fighting. He gave me a $100 tip after several stops.


Wow. Now that's what's up!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

sarasota ron said:


> ... Had a group the other night after the bars closed ask me to go through Taco Bell drive thru. I told them I do not get paid waiting in line at a drive thru. ...


Really? I do. Not a lot, but I'm paid for the time spent on the trip.


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Really? I do. Not a lot, but I'm paid for the time spent on the trip.


After giving Uber their cut I make around 10 cents a minute to wait in a drive thru. That might pay for the gas while the engine is idling. It is a waste of time if they are not going to tip me for doing it.


----------



## oregonuberduber (Jul 8, 2016)

Choochie said:


> Canadians are known for being on the cheap side. When I was in college I used to waitress in Fort Lauderdale and the Canadians were the cheapest ever. Their tips range from zero to like $.25. Oh, but They are great people.


25cents lol, even senior citizens tip more then that. not by much though


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

JulieM678 said:


> Oooo
> 
> ooooo
> That's never good bubba....wondering how you can get more than 50% of your riders to tip you is not only greedy but cold and narcissistic of you to come here and show off your greatness.
> ...


Haha. I would definitely....I won't say it. I never said I was in one or the other category. Hell, I could be dumb and ugly with a Mercedes. Likewise, I could be ruggedly handsome with exquisite features, and drive an older car with custom cheetah laced print.

My question, which it was, does either one of these have an effect on tipping. I always thought it was preconceived whether they would, or not.

Btw...call me


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

cannonball7 said:


> I wonder if your car is a nice, new, luxury, high end model with high end options that would influence people *NOT *to tip.
> 
> I could easily see someone justify not tipping because of the nice car.
> 
> "This guy / gal doesn't need a tip, look how nice this car is!"


Or like the guy that dresses real snazzy to chauffeur cheapskates all day and has a newer car that's immaculate. Some people think why would they need more money? That's why most of the time I just wear shorts and t-shirt. Screw it, if I'm driving, I'm driving comfortable.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I got zillions of compliments on how clean my Malibu always looked. Few of those people tipped.


I get the same thing. Uber sent me a long list of comments about the cleanliness of my car, but I'm anal that way and like to drive in a clean car too. Months will go by and I will get no tips and then in one week I'll get $100! No rhyme no reason!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I got zillions of compliments on how clean my Malibu always looked. Few of those people tipped.


This may belong in the "Like, dumbest rider comment everrrrrrr" thread, but one rider comment stands out from a long time ago, when I used to clean my car.

- Wow! Your car is so clean! Do you clean it?


No, I just stop by the dealer showroom every morning and pick out a new one.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> This may belong in the "Like, dumbest rider comment everrrrrrr" thread, but one rider comment stands out from a long time ago, when I used to clean my car.
> 
> - Wow! Your car is so clean! Do you clean it?
> 
> ...


No, my passengers do. Here's the window cleaner and some paper towels.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, my passengers do. Here's the window cleaner and some paper towels.


"Hop to it!"


----------



## Mrodri0173 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just a observation I've made after driving for a month on Uber. I drive two cars. 2013 Toyota Prius and a 2012 Toyota Camry SE. The Prius gets tips about once every 10-12 rides. The Camry gets it once every 5-7 rides.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

If I had a dollar for every girl that didn't find me attractive, I'd be attractive.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Over 800 trips. I think I got 10 tips.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> tip cup is loud enough to get the point across without making a hard sell, subtle enough that the passenger will not go on 'defense'.
> It's a bit 'fake' or 'arranged' looking' but so are laugh tracks


Bingo! This always worked for me. Not that I got a lot of tips, mind you, but a glass in the cup holder with a couple of singles in there subconsciously makes the rider aware that tipping is customary and your tips will increase. I certainly got more tips with the cup than without it. But again, the overwhelming majority of Pax still did not tip.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

JDubb said:


> If your better looking than average and the same applies to your car, do you get better tips than below average on both counts? Or does it simply depend upon conversation, experience and/or route knowledge.....
> 
> Or do some people have it pre-determined that they are going to tip regardless, unless they have a horrible experience.
> 
> ...


You might stop lying about how many tips you get. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Carena (Jun 28, 2016)

I only been driving about 2 months and when I drove in the day I only got tipped once. I drive at night mostly now and I would say maybe 10-15% tip. The most I got was $30 from a hooker last week. My pax tend to hug me a lot so I guess that's better than a tip some days.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Carena said:


> I only been driving about 2 months and when I drove in the day I only got tipped once. I drive at night mostly now and I would say maybe 10-15% tip. The most I got was $30 from a hooker last week. My pax tend to hug me a lot so I guess that's better than a tip some days.


Good for you.. Don't know about hug being better than a tip though.. I've been bear-hugged more than once by drunk ladies and being complemented how nice I was.. Couple of dollars would have made the hug even more memorable!


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Carena said:


> I only been driving about 2 months and when I drove in the day I only got tipped once. I drive at night mostly now and I would say maybe 10-15% tip. The most I got was $30 from a hooker last week. My pax tend to hug me a lot so I guess that's better than a tip some days.


I can't deposit hugs at the bank.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

oscardelta said:


> Bingo! This always worked for me. Not that I got a lot of tips, mind you, but a glass in the cup holder with a couple of singles in there subconsciously makes the rider aware that tipping is customary and your tips will increase. I certainly got more tips with the cup than without it. But again, the overwhelming majority of Pax still did not tip.


Follow up - I did this. I did about 50 trips and got 1 $5 trip to MDW.

Her: "I like your subliminal message about tipping here" 
Me: "I just finished my iced coffee and people just keep putting money in the cup"

JK


----------

